# Vote For Your Favourite TTRPG Podcasts (ACTUAL PLAY Category)



## Hyperlexic (Dec 6, 2021)

Durn… missed the nomination phase. I would have nominated Critical Hit from Major Spoilers!


----------



## Morrus (Dec 17, 2021)

*And polls are closing, folks! We're recording the podcast in a couple of hours, so the results will be announced tomorrow!*


----------

